# There will be 3 units in one house, the owner



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

Want to apply 3 meters for each individual unit. Each units has 60A panel with main. My question is that may I use #4/0 aluminum wire come down from clevis? Can the 100 A meter base connect 4/0 wire? Should I install any splitter for the connection? Normal splitter is not safe.for outside use, neither waterproof nor easy opened.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The Poco connection is totally dominated by what your Poco wants to see.

Every Poco these days has their standards in pdf form so they can pump them out over the Internet.

You need a copy. That's fur sure.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Rongshu said:


> Want to apply 3 meters for each individual unit. Each units has 60A panel with main. My question is that may I use #4/0 aluminum wire come down from clevis? Can the 100 A meter base connect 4/0 wire? Should I install any splitter for the connection? Normal splitter is not safe.for outside use, neither waterproof nor easy opened.


Did you ran the load caluactions to make sure the numbers are good ? that is the only way you can get correct riser conductor sized correct.

for triple meter bank .,, check with your POCO specs for approved meter and they will listed what is approved and what not.,,

you should able get Triple meter socket bank with 200 amp main bussbar on it. that is semi common for most small apartments.


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot for all the replies! I am new here and don't know what's POCO stand for. Could someone explain to me? Thanks!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Rongshu said:


> Thanks a lot for all the replies! I am new here and don't know what's POCO stand for. Could someone explain to me? Thanks!


POCO - Power Company or Hydro ( if  you are in Canada.)


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

frenchelectrican said:


> Rongshu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for all the replies! I am new here and don't know what's POCO stand for. Could someone explain to me? Thanks!
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

frenchelectrican said:


> Rongshu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for all the replies! I am new here and don't know what's POCO stand for. Could someone explain to me? Thanks!
> ...


Thanks a lot! Sir


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you using a meter pac? If so it will handle 4/0 easy. Which will be plenty for the service you are describing.


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> Are you using a meter pac? If so it will handle 4/0 easy. Which will be plenty for the service you are describing.


Thanks the advice! How can I get meter pack?


----------



## Dpm1132 (Oct 18, 2017)

Rongshu said:


> Want to apply 3 meters for each individual unit. Each units has 60A panel with main. My question is that may I use #4/0 aluminum wire come down from clevis? Can the 100 A meter base connect 4/0 wire? Should I install any splitter for the connection? Normal splitter is not safe.for outside use, neither waterproof nor easy opened.


You should be doing a load calculation for each suite and main service it will determine your service sizing by T2 copper T4 aluminum. Cannot use T 36 because it's not a SFD


----------

